
How To Create A Keypress Navigation Using jQuery - danw
http://nettuts.com/javascript-ajax/how-to-create-a-keypress-navigation-using-jquery/
======
jrockway
Isn't this already built into every web browser as "access keys"?

<http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/forms/accesskey.html>

